# Quick Release and Fixed Gear



## benja15 (Jun 22, 2002)

Is having a quick release rear wheel an issue with a fixed bike? I would think that this would be less sturdy than a bolt on wheel, but is it still sturdy enough?

I would assume that having a single speed drivetrain with a quick release wheel would not be a problem becacause so many older frames use this setup but with gears in the forward horizontal drop style frame.

Just wondering if the extra forces from a fixed setup either allow or do not allow you to use a quick release wheel.


----------



## progre-ss (Apr 19, 2004)

I ran a QR on my rear wheel when I first converted my bike to fixed. It was an older steel QR rather than the lighter aluminium ones of today. I was able to crank down hard on it. If you're a heavy rider and mash hard on the pedals, you're likely to move the rear wheel. Chain tensioners, track nuts and a solid axle would be a better choice over the QR, but the QR will work.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

progre-ss said:


> I ran a QR on my rear wheel when I first converted my bike to fixed. It was an older steel QR rather than the lighter aluminium ones of today. I was able to crank down hard on it. If you're a heavy rider and mash hard on the pedals, you're likely to move the rear wheel. Chain tensioners, track nuts and a solid axle would be a better choice over the QR, but the QR will work.


I was thinking that once you have a chain tensioner, THEN you could safely use a QR, as all it really needs to do is hold the chain tensioner in place, ie the QR is only dealing with a compression/tension load. Without the chain tensioner, the track nut/QR has to deal with shear loads, which are whole different beast.
That said, is it possible to convert a track hub to QR? I have a new Langster, and the idea of going to a QRs, especially for an urban daily ride with lots of flat potential, is attractive. On the other hand, the nuts make the bike harder to steal, and a wrench in the seat bag isn't that much slower than a QR.

Gordon


----------



## The Boar (Nov 4, 2004)

*I have never had a problem with it*

I have been riding a fixie for 3 or 4 years now and I own two fixies - both of them have QRs. If you plan on doing any "normal" road riding (i.e. not track) than I would highly recommend them. The first fixie I owned was a dedicated track bike (Bianchi Pista) with nuts - at first I thought it was pretty "cool" to have to carry around a wrench to change a flat (it separated me from all the other geared road bikes). But after having to change a few flats in the rain, or in the dark with people waiting for you I began to realize that it was not very practical.

One of my bikes is a Surly Crosscheck converted to a fixie, and the other is a true Sycip fixie with horizontal drop-outs (120mm spacing) and the QRs work great on both. I have done some pretty hard riding (very steep climbing and very fast down hills) and I have never, ever had a wheel slip - just for the record, I have had a wheel slip on a normal geared road bike so if it's not adjusted properly it is possible on ANY bike.

If you do use a QR, be sure to use a good steel one from Shimano or Campy - these grab really well and they're bomber. I wouldn't use anything else (this is not the place to try to save weight!)

Another thing: You can convert almost any hub to a QR with a hollow axel (just make sure it's the correct length for your particular spacing!)

Hope this helps.




benja15 said:


> Is having a quick release rear wheel an issue with a fixed bike? I would think that this would be less sturdy than a bolt on wheel, but is it still sturdy enough?
> 
> I would assume that having a single speed drivetrain with a quick release wheel would not be a problem becacause so many older frames use this setup but with gears in the forward horizontal drop style frame.
> 
> Just wondering if the extra forces from a fixed setup either allow or do not allow you to use a quick release wheel.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

benja15 said:


> Is having a quick release rear wheel an issue with a fixed bike? I would think that this would be less sturdy than a bolt on wheel, but is it still sturdy enough?
> 
> I would assume that having a single speed drivetrain with a quick release wheel would not be a problem becacause so many older frames use this setup but with gears in the forward horizontal drop style frame.
> 
> Just wondering if the extra forces from a fixed setup either allow or do not allow you to use a quick release wheel.


I would avoid it. I'm sure it "CAN" be done, but why risk it?


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

The Boar said:


> I have been riding a fixie for 3 or 4 years now and I own two fixies - both of them have QRs. If you plan on doing any "normal" road riding (i.e. not track) than I would highly recommend them. The first fixie I owned was a dedicated track bike (Bianchi Pista) with nuts - at first I thought it was pretty "cool" to have to carry around a wrench to change a flat (it separated me from all the other geared road bikes). But after having to change a few flats in the rain, or in the dark with people waiting for you I began to realize that it was not very practical.


I find it much easier to position the wheel with bolts, because you can tighten one side at a time rather than trying to get good tension _and_ a straight wheel _and_ tighten a QR all at the same time. But if you are saying it can be done with no problem, then it can.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I am 240 lbs and run a quick release. I use a strong one and crank down on it pretty good. I have never had the wheel slip and I have climbed some fairly steep hills at a low cadence. 

One poster said it would be hard to get the wheel tensioned and tighten the qr lever. The trick I use is to make sure you have the QR setup at the right tension, then use one hand and wedge your hand between the tire and the seat tube. You can tension the chain and keep the wheel straight between the stays at the same time. Use your other hand to close the QR.



benja15 said:


> Is having a quick release rear wheel an issue with a fixed bike? I would think that this would be less sturdy than a bolt on wheel, but is it still sturdy enough?
> 
> I would assume that having a single speed drivetrain with a quick release wheel would not be a problem becacause so many older frames use this setup but with gears in the forward horizontal drop style frame.
> 
> Just wondering if the extra forces from a fixed setup either allow or do not allow you to use a quick release wheel.


----------

